# Audio Install Completed!!



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Mystikal said:


> *
> 
> If that's the case, can I have your HK system?  *


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *High Society rings a lot of bells. I've heard of it before without a doubt. I'll see how things go, I have exams the following week.  *


Isn't "high society" the name of a nude car wash place in Montreal:dunno: :dunno: (not that I am the type to have my car washed by 4 nude, beautiful girls :lmao: )


----------



## Miguel 3 (Apr 29, 2002)

*WOW!!! THATS AMAZING...............* 

Hope everything is bolted down.. 

What is the total watts ?


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Damn....:thumb:  :thumb: But does it work with the MF steering wheel?


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *Damn....:thumb:  :thumb: But does it work with the MF steering wheel?  *


No it doesn't but there is a unit that will integrate them. Its at Crutchfield and is called a PAC SWI-X . It's only $69.95 but my installer told me that, while it works great in the beginning, for some reason the unit starts to fail with prolonged use. :dunno: I just opted not to get it b/c I didn't want to deal with the hassle when/if it failed.


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

Ackster, very nice looking :thumb: Is the bimmer alternator up to the task for that kind of system and did you add more/new batteries? Also, I never asked, but why JL for the components? Did you compare them to MB quart, B.A. and the like before deciding on those? Anyways, nice looking system, congrats.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Miguel 3 said:


> *WOW!!! THATS AMAZING...............
> 
> Hope everything is bolted down..
> 
> What is the total watts ? *


Everything is bolted down except the two pieces that the amps are mounted on. This way I can get at the battery and fuses for the system.

The total wattage is 800. 500/1 for the subs and 300/4 for the component sets. Actually more power than I could ever use. The clarion unit volume goes to 33 and at around 22 or so, you can't talk without shouting. I can't ever imagine going to full volume except at shows (while I'm outside the car at a safe distance).


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

TranceLvr said:


> *Ackster, very nice looking :thumb: Is the bimmer alternator up to the task for that kind of system and did you add more/new batteries? Also, I never asked, but why JL for the components? Did you compare them to MB quart, B.A. and the like before deciding on those? Anyways, nice looking system, congrats. *


Thanks TranceLvr! The alternator has plenty of juice left over, even after adding all of this equipment. This was one of the first questions I asked my installer. He said out of all the cars he's installed systems in, BMW has the best sound dampening; he said they're built like tanks.

Also, I went with the JL b/c the MB Quartz was a little more tinny sounding, esp. the higher frequencies. I have Boston Acoustics in my other car and love them but the JL's make a much better sub and I wanted to keep the same brand running throughout the car.


----------



## MaxSpeed (May 29, 2002)

*Very Very Nice - Wow !*

:thumb:


----------



## larhode (Mar 2, 2002)

So I guess filling your trunk with sacks of oozing grocery bags is out of the question?


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

larhode said:


> *So I guess filling your trunk with sacks of oozing grocery bags is out of the question? *


:lmao: :lmao:

I only have to buy for me, so I only have a bag or two of groceries, and even with my old car, I usually just stuck them in the front seat . . . I guess I'm a little lazy with not wanting to go to the back of the car, open the trunk . . .


----------

